# 322 vs. 522 UHF Remote



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

I just moved my 522 receiver to the exact location as my old 322 receiver and find the 522 UHF remote (TV2) is vastly inferior. The 322 UHF remote worked flawlessly for over 7 years all over the house. The 522 UHF remote has worked poorly enough that Dish has replaced the 522, 3 times, only to have it work marginally, at best. Now that the 522 occupies the 322's location, I no longer blame the environment around the 522, but the receiver itself.

I have done all the recommended tricks: new remote, change channels and move the antenna, but nothing brings it up the performance of the 322. Is this a characteristic of 522's or am I just getting lemon replacements? Most likely, I'm giving up.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

322s are "UHF" while 522s are "UHF Pro", meaning different frequencies. Chances are you have something transmitting on those freqs that is causing interference.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a 322 but havent really experimented much w/ its UHF range. I can say that my 522 is NOT as good as my 721. Even the 510 is a lil better than the 522. I did raise the antenae for the 522 to near the ceiling in the Rec and can now get a decent signal upstairs. The 721 ANT is still right behind the receiver and never had any problems. My 222 which I think is also UHFpro does a lil better also, its ANT is behind the receiver but the 222 is about 5 feet higher up in my entertainment center.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> 322s are "UHF" while 522s are "UHF Pro", meaning different frequencies.


Zone,
That's really valuable information. I need to re-test the 522 alone. The only signals I see are at 2.5 GHz. I moved the 522 to the basement and it worked better, but still not as good as the 322.

It might be time to try a different model.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

Shadough,
I just picked up the (black, 4.0) 322 remote and it says "UHF Pro" on both front and back. If they are indeed different frequencies, is there a reference to what those frequencies might be?


----------

